
Ask HN: Co-living houses in the bay area? (Alternatives to Campus) - cjbarber
Curious what exists.<p>Campus was really cool. (buildcampus.com)<p>I compiled what I know so far:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;quip.com&#x2F;SerKA2wVqgQl
======
cjbarber
Clickables:

[http://www.buildcampus.com/](http://www.buildcampus.com/)

[https://quip.com/SerKA2wVqgQl](https://quip.com/SerKA2wVqgQl)

~~~
dandanisaur
fyi.. campus is dunzo.

~~~
cjbarber
Yep

